# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Toronto-vendi i mundesive apo mundesia e vetme per shqiptaret

## Anushja

Si shume shqiptare te tjere dhe une po mendoj te emigroj ne Kanada, duke braktisur europen (ku kam mbaruar studimet) si dhe duke lene pas atdheun tim per tu nisur drejt Torontos, vendit te mundesive te medha. 
Por a eshte Kanadaja vertet vendi qe ofron mundesira te medha, apo eshte thjesht mundesia e vetme per tu larguar nga memedheu e fituar statusin e qytetarit kanadez ne kohe rekord? 
Mirepres mendimet tuaja rreth eksperiences ne Toronto, krahasimin me europen(vendet gjerman folese) dhe integrimin ne shoqerine Kanadeze.

----------


## Enii

po nese se duron dot kohen e ftohte sta sugjeroja , nese do kohe ekzotike perdite jeto ne Shqiperi ... sa per mundesite , njeriu i ben kudo qe eshte , nese je e forte te perballosh ndryshimin e stilit te jetes atje shko por mos kij frike , do te duhet te clirohesh nga shume komplekse atje ...

----------


## Anushja

Flm per pergjigjen Eni, mund te jesh pak me specifike per komplekset qe sduhen marre me vete  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Enii

domethene qe mos te kesh frike nga jeta as mos ti shmangesh as mos ta kundershtosh te mesosh dhe pastaj te veprosh .

kur vjen puna tek kapitalizmin me duket se ne Shqiptaret jemi pak te pastervitur mire dhe biem pre e sistemit , kete dua te them , merr njohuri te mira financiare para se te shkosh se do kesh harxhime te shumta ne fillim e mos u frikso per siguri pune fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ziti

po pse toronto?
pse jo ne vancouver!
toronto eshte vendi me kot ne kanada. nuk ka as para, as bukuri si qytet.

----------


## Anushja

vancouver eshte larg, duket si ne skajin tjeter te botes plus qe ne Toronto kam dike qe me pret e mund te mbeshtetem.

----------


## Alvlora

Kannadaja dhe pikerisht Torntua eshte vendi i mundesive, me pak perpekje dhe nje anglishte te mjaftushme per tu kuptua mund te perfitoshe nje punesa te vish. Sa per dokumenta nuk kam djeni.
Vendi qe ka me shume Shqiptare eshte Torontua .


Shoqata Shqiptaro-Kanadeze Toronto
Albanian-Canadian Community Association Toronto

26 Six Point Road Etobicoke, 
ON M8Z 2W9 
(Kipling Ave. & Dundas St. West intersection) 


Tel/Fax: (416) 503-4704 
E-mail: info@albcan.org
www.albcan.org

----------


## Anushja

te falenderoj alvlora  :buzeqeshje:  Gezohem qe komuniteti shqiptar paska perfaqesi serioze ne Toronto. Do tju kontaktoj me kenaqesi nese vij. ju uroj pune te mbare

----------


## ardititii

> te falenderoj alvlora  Gezohem qe komuniteti shqiptar paska perfaqesi serioze ne Toronto. Do tju kontaktoj me kenaqesi nese vij. ju uroj pune te mbare


Vertet ke shtruar nje teme goxha te mire e cila shum me pelqu,kur kishe potencuar evropen,ku jan dallimet ?sa eshte mundesia e integrimit etj etj,edhe mua me interson nje gje e tille,kjo eshte teme e cila shum duhet te diskutohet,ku edhe ka laverdi tek ato te cilet jan te intresuar,kurse nese ke nda mendje,mos dysho aspak,a sa egziton mundesia per te shkuar,ajo eshte ceshtja e jote,a sa i perket asaj se a ja vlen ta lesh evropen(vendet gjermanfolse dhe perpjet edhe me lart skandinavin)per kanadan,eh kete nuk e dij a ja vlen apo jo?kjo eshte esenca e gjith kesaj,ashtu une mendoj.une nuk jam ne kanada per ate edhe nuk mundet te bej ndonje krahasim i cili te cone ne rrugen e ndonje endre qe ke ty.tung dhe sukses te perkrahi ne qellimin qe ke,se edhe une kam njefar nostalgjie ndaj ketyj shteti duke mos then me theks te vecant  toronto,vauncover etj etj,mua do me kishte pelyqer QUEBECI,se ka nje stil evropjan ne kombinim me stilin amerikan,ashtu kam lexu,tung flm

----------


## Anushja

faleminderit per mbeshtetjen Ardititii  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

duhet me gjet ose bf ose burr se duke u arratisur nuk ke per te gjet mundesira por thjesht zhgenjime  :ngerdheshje:  .

Mundesite krijohen kudo , me pak mund te kete kanadaja sa per ate gje. 

Ku lihet europa aman. 

Mua matana atlantikut me duken njerezit si te eger nga natyra. 

Barbare te civilizuar mund ti quash ndryshe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ziti

> Ku lihet europa aman. 
> 
> Mua matana atlantikut me duken njerezit si te eger nga natyra. 
> 
> Barbare te civilizuar mund ti quash ndryshe


ca je tu fol mer ti?
ne evrope ju s`keni buk me honger, mos e krahaso kurre evropen me ameriken ose kanadan.

----------


## ardititii

> ca je tu fol mer ti?
> ne evrope ju s`keni buk me honger, mos e krahaso kurre evropen me ameriken ose kanadan.


O ziti po tregom ku eshte esenca e asaj qe thujsh se ne evrop nuk kajn buk te han,nuk mundet nje gje te till ta thuaj ,ju e dini goaxha mire standarin e norwegjis,anglis dhe zvicres,ku rrogat mesatare jan nga 3000 euro,a mundet rreth kesaj te 
na japish ndonje koment,flm.

----------


## Sofi _

Ne lidhje me temen: Toronto nuk eshte vendi i mundesive ne rast se me "vend i mundesive" nenkupton absoluten maksimale te mundesive te gjithanshme per veten. 

Per te mos krijuar keqkuptime apo fyer ata qe ndihen "torontonian" (:P), dua te sqaroj se kete mund ta saktesosh vetem nese e krahason me te gjitha vendet e tjera qe mund te kesh ne "liste". Ne se e krahason me Windsor (ON), fjala vjen, atehere, po, eshte. Nese e krahason me ndonje vend/qytet tjeter, nuk e di, kjo varet. 

Eshte qytet i shemtuar, sic tha dikush tjeter, dhe kjo eshte shume e sakte :P Ben shume ftohte (-10 normal ne dimer, po shpesh dhe shume me ftohte). Transporti publik (ne rast se mendon se do ta perdoresh) eshte ok, po jo i shkelqyer ne krahasim me ndonje qytet tjeter (New York, fjala vjen). Nejrezit vishen shume shemtut, vec te tjerash :P (hehe :P). Ka me teper mundesi punesimi se ne disa qytete te tjere. Ka nje jete kulturore me shume opsione etj etj.

Pyetja ishte shume e pergjithshme, pra s'di c'po kerkon konkretisht. 

Dikush permendi Quebec: po, dakordoj, po vec ne qofsh ne Montreal dhe flet frengjisht.

----------


## xfiles

sme ka pelqyer asnjehere kontinenti matane oqeanit.

----------


## EuroStar1

> sme ka pelqyer asnjehere kontinenti matane oqeanit.


Gjithsesi jetesa vazhdon matan oqeanit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Gjithsesi jetesa vazhdon matan oqeanit


Brrrrrrrrr....eshte shume ftohte atje, mua psh; do me dilnin hejt aty....

----------


## xfiles

> Gjithsesi jetesa vazhdon matan oqeanit


Po nuk jam kunder jo, thjesht ishte nje preference personale, nuk kam asnje argument ne mbeshtetje te asaj qe thashe.

----------


## Ziti

> O ziti po tregom ku eshte esenca e asaj qe thujsh se ne evrop nuk kajn buk te han,nuk mundet nje gje te till ta thuaj ,ju e dini goaxha mire standarin e norwegjis,anglis dhe zvicres,ku rrogat mesatare jan nga 3000 euro,a mundet rreth kesaj te 
> na japish ndonje koment,flm.


ti vertet i mer 3000 euro ne muaj, por ti punon 2 jave vetem per te paguar qirane; ndersa ne usa shqiptaret jane zoter te shtepive te veta.
evropianet jane rracista, nuk kane respekt per te huajin.
un kam jetuar 10 vjet ne mes te evropes por kur erdha ne usa me duket sikur kam linde perseri.
amerikanet e kuptojne njeriun, jeten, artin.
evropa ka ngele si ne mesjete; po ti shhesh burrat te gjithe vishen si pederaste, se perndryshe nuk i marin ne pune.

----------


## benseven11

> Si shume shqiptare te tjere dhe une po mendoj te emigroj ne Kanada, duke braktisur europen (ku kam mbaruar studimet) si dhe duke lene pas atdheun tim per tu nisur drejt Torontos, vendit te mundesive te medha. 
> Por a eshte Kanadaja vertet vendi qe ofron mundesira te medha, apo eshte thjesht mundesia e vetme per tu larguar nga memedheu e fituar statusin e qytetarit kanadez ne kohe rekord? 
> Mirepres mendimet tuaja rreth eksperiences ne Toronto, krahasimin me europen(vendet gjerman folese) dhe integrimin ne shoqerine Kanadeze.


Gjykoje ne kete kendveshtrim:
Cfare mund ti ofrosh ti Torontos:
a) Nje pune te rendomte ne restorant?
b) Nje pune profesionale(je infermiere,dentiste,teknologe,merresh me art etj?
c) apo talent=je artiste,sportiste, ose merresh me shkence ekonomi je talent.
d) aktivitet  biznesi
Mundesite e medha jane te b,c dhe d.
Mundesite te vijne ne varesi te cfare mund te ofrosh.
Cdo gje fillon me VLEREN se cfare ofron ti si person dhe jo me mendimin cfare mund te marr,grabis.Mundesite e medha hapen per kategorine e njerezve te grupit b,c,d.
Duhet pat parasysh edhe fakti se cilat jane profesionet me te kerkuara(ne demand) sot ne Kanada.Kete informacion mund
ta marreshnga departamenti i punes se Torontos qe bejne studime periodike cdo 6 muaj dhe percaktojne se cilat lloj punesh jane ne kerkese te madhe,
Per cilat profesione ka kerkese te madhe ne tregun e punes.
psh Infermiere e licencuar kerkohet shume,kjo do te thote ka shume reklama ku kerkohet ndihme per te punesuar infermiere..

----------

